# [poll]US elections: Has your voting habit changed since 2016



## Taleweaver (Sep 22, 2020)

First of: if you want to blabber about WHY your opinion is right and everyone else is wrong: there's this huge thread for it.

Second: I'm only interested in YOUR reasoning for YOUR voting. Wanting to argue why something is or isn't ridiculous is outside the scope of this poll. Again: there's this huge thread for it.


That out of the way: the whole presidential debate seems to both ramp up in velocity as going nowhere. Ramping up in the sense that past elections were...erm...still sort of civil. Calling someone's plan impossible to execute was about as nasty as it got. This ramped up in 2016, when Donald Trump took digging up dirt to the next level, and openly wanted his political opponent locked up. It won him the election, even.

The least we can all agree on is that in the last four years, things have been controversial. Were it scandals or hoaxes, liars or whistleblowers, political enemies or friends...there was always _something _going on.


But how has all this affected us? There have certainly been MORE debates (even gbatemp has a political discussion forum now! ), but to what degree has it actually influenced anyone? Is it a vocal minority that defends Trump at all cost, or are there a whole bunch of backbenchers saying "yeah...you're telling it, brah!" whenever that happens. Are the democratic defenders voicing their own agenda or do they really want the best for the USA?

Hence this thread. Not so much in "who do you vote for?" but "is your vote changed since 2016"? And if so: why?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Sep 24, 2020)

Well, I'm still too young to vote.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Sep 25, 2020)

My stance has changed. I wish we had a third party but we don't soooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## omgcat (Sep 25, 2020)

i'd argue that there are no more fence sitters since 2012, or at least enough to actually matter. as we saw with 2016, the lack of enthusiasm, and assumption of victory lead to lower voter turnout. that lower voter turnout mattered more than undecided voters. while i begrudgingly voted for Hillary in 2016, i am fervently trying to turn out the vote since. in summary, logical debate is dead, sophistry is now king, and everyone needs to fight like hell if we don't want our democracy to implode. when the incumbent president has told more than 20,000 lies over his first 4 years, it means bad things for the health of political debates in the country, and is a big red flag pointing towards the death of our democracy.


----------



## deficitdisorder (Sep 25, 2020)

The republican party blind support of a president who calls white supremacists s very fine people, considers mexicam immigrants to be rapids, casual mock the military and their family, thinks bring rich means he can just grab women by the pussy, or how extorted national allies for personal gain has killed any chance i ever had of voting red again. 

They could have found literally anyone else and I would probably disagree with them but at least I could understand. Trump is a horrible person and a criminal and I have a hard time not immediately hating anyone who comtimues to support this behavior (which is still baffling over 80% of his party)


----------



## MurraySkull (Sep 25, 2020)

deficitdisorder said:


> The republican party blind support of a president who calls white supremacists s very fine people, considers mexicam immigrants to be rapids, casual mock the military and their family, thinks bring rich means he can just grab women by the pussy, or how extorted national allies for personal gain has killed any chance i ever had of voting red again.
> 
> They could have found literally anyone else and I would probably disagree with them but at least I could understand. Trump is a horrible person and a criminal and I have a hard time not immediately hating anyone who comtimues to support this behavior (which is still baffling over 80% of his party)


Trump is NOT a criminal! And he HATES white supremacists! Also, he does NOT believe that about women, nor has he EVER mocked the military!


----------



## deficitdisorder (Sep 25, 2020)

MurraySkull said:


> Trump is NOT a criminal! And he HATES white supremacists! Also, he does NOT believe that about women, nor has he EVER mocked the military!



Reality refutes literally every part of that statement.

> Trump is NOT a criminal! 

Trump is under investigation by the New York Attorney general.

https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/03/politics/trump-new-york-vance-investigation/index.html

Also Odd how he was illegally defrauding one.

https://ag.ny.gov/press-release/201...ed-2-million-illegally-using-trump-foundation

All those before campaign finances issues or cases regarding racial discrimination or unpaid contract work

> he HATES white supremacists! A

Are you living under a rock? In a clash between protestors and white supremacists he referred to them as having very fine people.

https://www.politifact.com/article/2019/apr/26/context-trumps-very-fine-people-both-sides-remarks/

Or the slightly more obvious retweeting of his supporters shouting white power

https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/28/politics/trump-tweet-supporters-man-chants-white-power/index.html


>  he does NOT believe that about women

really? "grab em by the pussy" quote not ringing any bells?

https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...9ce776-8cb4-11e6-bf8a-3d26847eeed4_story.html

> nor has he EVER mocked the military

Then what is this video clip of mocking the family of Gold Star General?

https://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/31/us/politics/donald-trump-khizr-khan-wife-ghazala.html

Or these reports by The Altantic and CONFIRMED BY FOX NEWS where he calls those soldiers who died in wars "suckers'?

https://www.theatlantic.com/politic...ho-died-at-war-are-losers-and-suckers/615997/

https://www.businessinsider.com/fox...firms-trump-said-dead-us-troops-losers-2020-9


----------



## MurraySkull (Sep 25, 2020)

deficitdisorder said:


> Reality refutes literally every part of that statement.
> 
> > Trump is NOT a criminal!
> 
> ...


NONE of that is true! And he NEVER said that, and it has been PROVEN!


----------



## Delerious (Sep 25, 2020)

The only thing that's really changed for me is that my distaste for the Republican and Democrat parties keeps on growing.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 25, 2020)

MurraySkull said:


> NONE of that is true! And he NEVER said that, and it has been PROVEN!


Okay, which part of the OP wasn't clear? Just state why you vote for whomever and whether or not it has changed since last time. Do I really have to repeat myself a third fucking time?


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 25, 2020)

deficitdisorder said:


> The republican party blind support of a president who calls white supremacists s very fine people



lie



> , considers mexicam immigrants to be rapids,



don't even know what that means. 




> casual mock the military and their family,



lie




> thinks bring rich means he can just grab women by the pussy,




he said you _could_. if you knew anything about women, you'd know some girls go to the rich boy parties hoping one _will_ grab them by the pussy.




> I have a hard time not immediately hating anyone who comtimues to support this behavior (which is still baffling over 80% of his party)




Haters gonna hate.


----------



## morvoran (Sep 25, 2020)

Voting Republican all the way because I:
Love having rights,
Don't like being hated for my skin color,
Don't like being taxed to death,
Don't like being forced to buy overpriced healthcare or being fined for not buying into it,
Don't think elder abuse is a good thing,
Think killing unborn babies is wrong,
Don't want to see my city burn to the ground,
Don't think black people are inferior to me,
Believe the nuclear family is a good thing,
Don't want to live in a socialist country,
Feel that capitalism allows anybody to pull themselves out of poverty,
Feel that police and all other first responders should be respected, not be attacked for doing their jobs, have more funding, and be paid more for risking their lives to keep all of us safe,
Feel parents in underprivileged communities should be offered school choice rather than forced to send their kids to failing, liberal ran schools, 
Feel that judges should be appointed that follow the law rather than their feelings or mob justice.

The biggest reason is because Trump is the Greatest President of all time and he is Making America Great Again and making it greater everyday.
God Bless Trump and the USA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jayro (Oct 15, 2020)

I only vote democrat. Democrats want progressive change for the better, and to help the american people with their hardships. Republicans create the hardships in the first place, and want that horrible shit to stay the same forever.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Oct 15, 2020)

Jayro said:


> I only vote democrat. Democrats want progressive change for the better, and to help the american people with their hardships. Republicans create the hardships in the first place, and want that horrible shit to stay the same forever.


If progress means Marxism, I think we should wind the clock back a couple hundred notches.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 15, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> If progress means Marxism, I think we should wind the clock back a couple hundred notches.



Sign me the fuck UP.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Oct 15, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Sign me the fuck UP.
> 
> View attachment 229399


Great, a flipping Communist...


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 16, 2020)

If progress means Marxism, it only does so because some people spam the words at anything they don't like.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Oct 16, 2020)

KingVamp said:


> If progress means Marxism, it only does so because some people spam the words at anything they don't like.


Wait, right. It's not communism, it's *democratic *communism. It's completely different because it has the word "democratic" at the front of it.


----------



## Doran754 (Oct 16, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Sign me the fuck UP.
> 
> View attachment 229399



You gotta be pretty fucking simple to believe Marxism is a good thing.


----------

